# Trolling motor for a flats boat???



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

My head is starting to hurt from reading pages of online info and opinions on trolling motors. If the outboard checks out, it looks like my winter project will be buying and cleaning up a Ranger Ghost 169. It is coming with a manual saltwater trolling motor.

I am wanting something wireless so I can operate it off of the poling platform if I am by myself or with others (ie, wife) who wouldn't be able to handle the foot operation. My current "choices" are down to a MG Xi5 (or 3), or the wireless MK I-Pilot or MK Ulterra (?) with the trim/stow. The prices on all are expensive enough that I don't want to make a costly mistake. From reading through a bunch of posts on several websites, it appears all have their issues. Every time I think I have reached a decision, I read something that pushes me in another direction.

The primary use will be chasing reds inshore in FL and LA. I'm most interest in reliability, quietness of operation, and the ability to deal with grass if necessary. I do not plan on linking the TM with my electronics.

I'd appreciate any help on the matter from folks that regularly use a wireless TM. Thanks!


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I have an Xi5 that is less than a year old on my Cayenne, the motor has worked flawlessly however the paint is failing on the foot where the bracket has rubbed through the paint to bare steel in the stowed position. Motor guide has refused to cover it under warranty pretty piss poor in my eyes for a product they are so proud of. The dealer I took it to said motor guide and mercury are terrible about covering warranty issues they are a dealer for both as well as minn Kota who they said are very easy to get warranty claims submitted.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Of the Minn Kota machines, I like the Terrova the best. I think people have had troubles with the Ulterra, though if it works right it's really cool. This is my 3rd or 4th Minn Kota (went from hand control to iPilot x 2 to the Terrova). It's quiet and powerful (get the 24 volt model). I can run it more than 1 full day on one charge.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I went more than 20 years without a trolling motor for my beat up old Maverick skiff. Last summer I finally broke down, installed a third battery (two grp 27 batts for a 24volt power source for a troller and one grp 24 batt for my motor), a PowerMania on-board charger and a MinnKota Terrova I-Pilot 24v. trolling motor remote controlled setup....

Can’t say enough good things about this setup. I should have done it ten years ago (if it had been available back then). With it I can stop anywhere “anchor lock” and fish a particular spot or glide along in just a bit more than two feet of water and give my anglers shots sight fishing... or boost my poling efforts, moving at tarpon in rivers or open bays when we need to cover hundreds of yards quietly to get to where I’ll transition to push pole only for the final approach... At night we’re able to hold in a current while stationed in the shadows under a bridge (that anchor lock function...) to be able to cast flies at tarpon only 20 feet away.

I just posted a fishing report today that featured a really nice snook taken in less than two feet of water while running that trolling motor pretty close to where that snook was holding...

Like I said... can’t say enough good things about it. Yes, there are places and situations where you shouldn’t use it - but in the shallows as a supplement to my push pole it’s worked very well.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Not the same models you are looking at but...I’ve had two MK 55 Co-Pilot models on different boats. Never had issues with either of them (so I cannot comment on MK service/warranty). They take a beating, literally. I run mine into stuff all the time and it still runs strong. My experiences would make me buy another Minn Kota product.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

I have been asking and researching the same questions. After a ton of YouTube videos and talking to friends I will be switching from my manual Minn Kota to the 80LB/54”/24V Terrova


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention one accessory that was a "must have" for my trolling motor since I do fish a fair number of fly anglers... That was a Carbon Marine casting barrel (can't remember the correct name but it will be on their website). I chose to have mine done up in a 14" diameter (a bit larger than the standard 12" model). Very solid and stable unit. You can load your line and whatever fly rod you're using and run from spot to spot - ready to go... 

Very handy.... One of the reasons I went so many years with nothing but a pushpole was fly anglers -since the standard advice years ago was to do without a troller in the bow if you're fishing the fly (and mounting a troller in the rear simply doesn't work very well....).


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Forgot to mention one accessory that was a "must have" for my trolling motor since I do fish a fair number of fly anglers... That was a Carbon Marine casting barrel (can't remember the correct name but it will be on their website). I chose to have mine done up in a 14" diameter (a bit larger than the standard 12" model). Very solid and stable unit. You can load your line and whatever fly rod you're using and run from spot to spot - ready to go...
> 
> Very handy.... One of the reasons I went so many years with nothing but a pushpole was fly anglers -since the standard advice years ago was to do without a troller in the bow if you're fishing the fly (and mounting a troller in the rear simply doesn't work very well....).


Can confirm. Fly line is magnetically attracted to trolling motor assemblies.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 24V Ulterra on mine. It's the first gen one. We only really break it out for Tarpon, but, it has worked fine.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve been running a MK terrova for 2 years without issues (Mostly for the spot lock) but I’ve heard a lot of bad reviews for the ulterra auto deploy/retract. From what I’ve been told, it’s bad a$$ when it does work, but not worth the headache when it doesn’t.


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

That is what I am hearing on the Ulterra as well. I'd pay the price as the stow/trim/deploy would be an awesome feature for me. But, the reviews make it sound like a ticking time bomb as far as reliability. A close friend got one and had the deploy system go down in his first few trips. It cost him some fishing time and over $500 to get it running again.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Here is my review of my 5 year old MK Riptide i-pilot 24v, 80lb thrust trolling motor:

Spot lock: This is the previous generation of spot lock I beleive and is not as good as the current one, so I hear. It is abrupt and not that accurate. I never use it unless I have it as deep as it will go and in deep water such as on a reef. Never inshore shallow water. It is good enough to hold you in place yellowtailing and last a long time.

Remote: kind of big and you sometimes (often) have to smack it against the palm of your hand to getting it to work. It is line of sight so best to have the guy on the bow run it if multiple people on the boat. My power pole works great anywhere, MK needs to use whatever remote tech they are using.

Abuse: In addition to serving as a trolling motor, it my rock, stump, bottom finder. It hits bottom before my hull does and thus has taken it's share of abuse. Just keeps working and working.

Conclusion: Reliability and construction has been good; never been in the shop in the 5 years. It could be quiter and have a better spot lock. Whatever model is quiter and has better spot lock but with the same reliability woukd be my choice.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had the ultra withzero issues w for about a year and a half. It doesn’t seem like manually deploying is much of a big deal - until you have the ulterra. With or without auto deployed – they’re both great units. I couldn’t imagine anyone getting a hand controlled unit that has used the remote control units


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I am in the market too since I have a hand controlled MK and want to upgrade to the anchor feature. I am not going quite as expensive as you and only looking at the MG Xi3 70lb pinpoint or the MK Powerdrive 70lb ipilot. I am leaning toward the MG only because if I ever want to interface with my chartplotter it will work with my Simrad. If you do want to connect to NMEA 2k unit then you should consider what you are using now and if you want to connect in the future.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

tntarpon said:


> A close friend got one and had the deploy system go down in his first few trips. It cost him some fishing time and over $500 to get it running again.


I think your friend may have embellished his story. This would've been under warranty. I smashed mine with the weight of the boat and broke the belt. Brought it to dealer, fixed that day, free of charge. 

I have the first gen one and I agree with above. The spotlock is great, if you are in current. If you are in a slow tide or none, it doesn't work. The second gen is way better, but, the controller is more complicated. You need to press two different buttons to trim vs one on the old one. Just dumb. My powedercoat also came off. It could've been covered by warranty, but, I decided to spray it with Raptorliner. A little disappointing, but, I'm pretty rough on the thing. 

Now that I have had the self trim/deploy, it would be tough to go back. The up/down trim is really overlooked, but is awesome. I want to try a rhodan on next time, but, might have to stay MK since it has trim/deploy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a MK riptide 12v that probably dates to the Clinton administration. As far as reliability it's been rock solid for me. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another MK.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Half Shell said:


> Here is my review of my 5 year old MK Riptide i-pilot 24v, 80lb thrust trolling motor:
> 
> Spot lock: This is the previous generation of spot lock I beleive and is not as good as the current one, so I hear. It is abrupt and not that accurate. I never use it unless I have it as deep as it will go and in deep water such as on a reef. Never inshore shallow water. It is good enough to hold you in place yellowtailing and last a long time.
> 
> ...


Wait, did I write this review? I have a 5 year old MK and the exact same experience. The one other thing I will add is that I love the autopilot feature. Fishing along a shoreline or up a creek, this allows me to adjust the steering much, much less often.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I can add a bit about the Ulterra (the auto deploying, top of the line... unit). I have one customer that has the Ulterra on a big bay boat - it's a treat to use when I'm running that big boat - and his has been trouble free for three years now... On the other side I know a local guide that has had his share of troubles with the Ulterra (mostly belts breaking in hard service) on his bay boat. So you pays your money after making your choice... Me, in hard commercial service.... bells and whistles aren't as attractive... so I went with the current Terrova (80lbs thrust, 24 volt, remote controlled, etc) and very pleased so far - even if I do end up deploying it fifty times a day.... manually...


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

The up and down when deployed of the ulterra is VERY appealing to me. I’d love a manual deploy but a trim up/down feature. I have my current MK Riptide iPilot marked for when I’m on the front of back of skiff. 

One question I have for Ulterra users is can you set the deploy depth or does it go to a certain depth every time?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have an Ulterra on my current boat and won't be getting another one. They are great while they work but they really can suck when they have issues. When they eventually have stowing problems and get stuck down you either run home with them trimmed all the way up or you have to take it off the bow and lay it down in the cockpit. They are also a lot more power sensitive than the Terrova, both in the remote and in the motor itself. Now mine has only messed up on my a few times, it just seems like it has always been a really big hassle dealing with it versus my friends that just go up to the front of the boat and deploy/stow by hand. My new build will likely have a MG Xi5 or a MK Terrova.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Surffshr said:


> The up and down when deployed of the ulterra is VERY appealing to me. I’d love a manual deploy but a trim up/down feature. I have my current MK Riptide iPilot marked for when I’m on the front of back of skiff.
> 
> One question I have for Ulterra users is can you set the deploy depth or does it go to a certain depth every time?


 The Ulterra launches to the trim height it was at when last stowed. Keep that in mind if you are running it all the way down for what ever reason and then deploy it again in shallow water. I always try to remember to trim it back up to a nominal level if I am running it deep before stowing it. Ask me how I learned that lesson....


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve heard that they really don’t like being deployed into the bottom!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

If reliability is most important than a tiller steer would be best. If you must have a remote steer my buddies xi5 gps has been very nice. I have heard great things about rhodan and I would stay away from the auto stow/deploy minn kota as I hear they have a lot of problems with that feature as far as reliability is concerned. A lot of guys running these in tournaments have 2 on board just in case.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

I went through this recently, and decided to buy once and cry once....I went with a Rhodan for my Fury build. Seemed like it has the best warranty, service, spot lock, and I REALLY liked the simplicity of the remote and the line-x on the lower unit.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

tntarpon said:


> My head is starting to hurt from reading pages of online info and opinions on trolling motors. If the outboard checks out, it looks like my winter project will be buying and cleaning up a Ranger Ghost 169. It is coming with a manual saltwater trolling motor.
> 
> I am wanting something wireless so I can operate it off of the poling platform if I am by myself or with others (ie, wife) who wouldn't be able to handle the foot operation. My current "choices" are down to a MG Xi5 (or 3), or the wireless MK I-Pilot or MK Ulterra (?) with the trim/stow. The prices on all are expensive enough that I don't want to make a costly mistake. From reading through a bunch of posts on several websites, it appears all have their issues. Every time I think I have reached a decision, I read something that pushes me in another direction.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Rhodan. Made in US (FL), simple design, excellent service. I first compared these side-by-side a few years ago at the Miami Boat Show. In all aspects, they are built tougher than MK and I own a MK on my bass boat. For SW, I do not think the other brands can beat Rhodan. I'm on my third SW boat and all have had Rhodans never a single issue with any of them. The person who developed Rhodan is an aeronautical engineer, they are made for simplicity and reliability as a result.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ulterra.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Have an MK Riptide Terrova on my Ankona Cayenne. Had the regular Terrova on my previous boat. Five or six years total, many many hours on them, no problems.


----------



## Musky Nuts (Dec 4, 2019)

Not a problem for most of you but ulterra's dont like cold weather. I cant imagine not having a trolling motor and spot lock rocks!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

My boat came with a MK Riptide w/iPilot and in 2 years of using it I have had no issues. I came from the freshwater versions with a foot control and getting used to the r/c was a challenge at first but now it's no biggie. My biggest complaint is sometimes when landing a fish if I don't hit spot lock or stop the prop I end up away from where I was fishing but that is more me being excited for landing a fish. It has more than plenty of power to move my boat in the wind (which we have all the time in TX) and it's tough. I've ran it aground and into stumps, etc. and it keeps on going.


----------

